# Ikoula is proud to announce the opening of its Dutch subsidiary: Ikoula Nederland!



## ikoula (Mar 10, 2016)

Good morning


Ikoula continues its global expansion with the acquisition of Ermis, a hosting leader in The Netherlands. 
Both companies share the same vision of the market and how to take care of their customers, that's what make them the best partners to expand Ikoula activities.


The Dutch market is one of the most dynamic in Europe: a growth of more than 11.7% is scheduled for 2018 according to Odin Cloud Insight.
This acquisition fortifies Ikoula's presence on the Dutch land where its Cloud was already available. With the reinforcements of the Rotterdam location, we will continue to provide the best services to our customers.


On a final note I would like to say that I am pleased to welcome the Dutch team, and excited by this new challenge!


Visit us at https://express.ikoula.nl


----------

